# Safe Wood For Cutting Board



## FlanelLover (Jul 18, 2010)

What are the safe woods for a cutting board? Or is the finish all that I need to keep it food safe?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Something hard and very small "pores". Walnut, Maple and Bamboo are used often. As for the finish, I like just plain 100% pure mineral oil- found in the laxative section of the grocery store.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Try doing a search on this site. I know it has been covered before.
Also, try this:
www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-allergies-and-toxicity/


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I just stay away from the exotics. Virtually any domestic wood is safe.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use exotics as accents all the time. No problems with them as far as I know.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Flannel,

When I make a cutting board, there are basically four types of wood I use: Walnut, maple, Purpleheart,
and cherry….. These seem to be the woods that most of us here on LJs use…..Lots of mineral oil…..


----------

